# GSD help Please



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I emailed this breeder a while ago about going on her list and she was happy to invite me over any time to meet her and the dogs and discuss. They breed long coated (what I want) and website seems pretty good to me with all the info there.

Skipmyre German Shepherd Breeders Scotland UK

Anyone?

They have a litter planned in spring next year and I am in love with the parents already!

This is the stud :001_wub: Rockforce GSD German Shepherd Stud ~ Our Dog Woody

And the bitch Skipmyre German Shepherd Breeders Scotland UK


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

They look fab. Go and see them. I bet those pups will be stunners.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I've emailed her again saying I love the new pictures and an update on my lifestyle etc 
Hope she has room for me on the list!

Then I just need to ask the question I hate to ask and feel totaly rude but I want to know what sort of money I need to set aside but will be saying so I know how much I could spend on puppy items too.

Ohh then I would need to think of names! getting ahead of myself here :lol:


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I like this bit



> Here at Skipmyre GSD's, our aim is to breed healthy GSD's, with temperament of utmost importance. All our dogs are KC registered and health checks have been done to the correct standard required by the K.C/BVA scheme. All our dogs are first and foremost family pets, and if any do not meet the required standard, * they will remain here for the rest of his/her life, with us at Skipmyre


And the fact that all puppies are endorsed but they do say 


> However, we may lift this restriction by prior agreement, if and when the puppy has had the agreed health checks, which include Hip and Elbow scoring by the BVA, and the results being within the breed average (19 or under) also for Male puppies a normal Haemophilia Test


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

I love that stud dog!! If there is a pup like him, you go get him!


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I want a her! Lol


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

I love the bitch! :thumbup:


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I've just found them on FB aswell.
I'm going to be checking my mail all the time for a reply!
I hope I'm not too late and there is room for me on the list!

What would I do if there was only a he and not a she for me though?  

Actually, you know what I am not bothered if it is a he or a she :lol:

But if it was a boy he would have to be called Dylan and I can't think of a girl name beginning with D (wel the other 2 are Dixie and Dave so it would have to begin with D :lol: )


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Awesome :thumbup: very stunnning dogs, I know i'd love a pup.

Not to throw my own name here but it makes a good dog name :lol: -cough- Daisy -cough- that's only if you get a girl.

Good luck, such stunning dogs :001_wub:


----------



## pamela Renfrew (Jun 9, 2010)

Gorgeous..... absolute stunners especially the bitch..... My first All Black, Long Coated GSD was called........ Dylan......... great name hun.... good luck and keep us posted..... I just love GSD's.... the best dog ever.... Pamx


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

Only one out of their 6 dogs as an elbow score, in this day and age i would want hip and elbow score.... and i would want the helth tests long back in the dogs pedigree as well.


I p[ersonally would also want a good reason for them breeding as well... i.e to work them in a type of sport.... or even show.

I would also research the pedigree as well.... especially for epilepsy


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Beautiful dogs nice straight backs which is good to see and all hip scored with nice results and haemophilia tested. I like that they make a point of saying the lovely white bitch was spayed because her hips weren't good enough. I say go for it


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

Actually i've herd a few things about Rockforce.... not all of them good.

All i can say is research, research, reaserch....


----------



## Bijou (Aug 26, 2009)

all looks good to me ! - what an exciting time you have coming up - personally I think the Shepherding breeds are the best !! ( but then I am a bit biased  )


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2010)

Both stunning, I love the long haired GSD :001_wub:

Hope you do get on the list. I miss having a GSD, as we had one when I was married. The most loyal, well trained dog I have ever had.


----------



## bopeep (Oct 21, 2010)

Why don't you do your research properly!!!!!!!!!!! 
you do not need to have your dog elbow scored it is not compulsory !!!!!!!!
YOU WILL NOT FIND ANY EPILEPSY IN ANY OF THEIR LINES !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Who are you shouting at???


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2010)

bopeep said:


> Why don't you do your research properly!!!!!!!!!!!
> you do not need to have your dog elbow scored it is not compulsory !!!!!!!!
> YOU WILL NOT FIND ANY EPILEPSY IN ANY OF THEIR LINES !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Hey hey hey....calm down.

The OP is within her rights to ask what other breeders/people think. And with a breed like GSD you cant be to careful. There are great fantastic breeders out there but there are also BAD breeders out there. I have a sick GSD and if I was to get a GSD puppy I would be expecting ALL health tests to be done.

In my breed (shelties) hip scores are not compulsory yet I refuse to get a sheltie from parents that have not been hip scored and I am hip scoring mine. Why? It helps to go that extra mile. I want to make sure I have tested for EVERYTHING thrown at my breed that way I know I have done everything I can to ensure any pups I have are in the best health.


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Merlin is gorgeous my fav breed but like the solid black :thumbup:


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

bopeep said:


> Why don't you do your research properly!!!!!!!!!!!
> you do not need to have your dog elbow scored it is not compulsory !!!!!!!!
> YOU WILL NOT FIND ANY EPILEPSY IN ANY OF THEIR LINES !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


she is doing her research lol why do you think she is asking questions on here 

No it is not compulsory to have your dogs elbows done but a very good breeder would and if you had been on the forum long enough you would know that this is the message ALL members strive to get across to new puppy owners.

The better the breeder the less likely you are to have issues with your pup.

GSD's do have epilepsy, in fact there is a member on here whgo had one who I believe was PTS 

It may not be in the lines of these dogs but isnt that what research is all about


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

bopeep said:


> Why don't you do your research properly!!!!!!!!!!!
> you do not need to have your dog elbow scored it is not compulsory !!!!!!!!
> YOU WILL NOT FIND ANY EPILEPSY IN ANY OF THEIR LINES !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


it might not be compulsory but it's responsible and could save the pups and future owners from a lifetime of upset, comfort and vet bills.

In this day and age when health testing is so easily done I wouldn't expect any good breeder not to do it, for the vast majority of breeds.


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> it might not be compulsory but it's responsible and could save the pups and future owners from a lifetime of upset, comfort and vet bills.
> 
> In this day and age when health testing is so easily done I wouldn't expect any good breeder not to do it, for the vast majority of breeds.


well said, I have a feeling that the poster is close to the breeder in some way........... why would a new poster react in such a way


----------



## Ruby's Mum (Oct 16, 2010)

Beautiful dogs, I hope you get put on the list. 

GSD's are my favourite dogs, my husband and I had one, we lost her about 5 years ago to epilepsy. She was called Bob (yes she was a girl blame the hubby he is a black adder fan)

She started fitting when she was about 4.5 years old, she was diagnosed with epilepsy we tried for about 6 months to help her with constant trips to the vet various medications etc, but it was so distressing for her every time she had a fit she would cry piteously and be very disorientated afterwards she started fitting more and more and we had to make the painful decision to have her PTS. We still talk about her all the time and miss her very much, she was an amazing dog, so intelligent (but sometimes did the dumbest things lol) very gentle and loving an absolute joy.

We now have a cavalier puppy our first dog since losing our GSD. Would love another GSD but with two youngish children and a smaller house it would not be practical for us (hopefully one day).


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

Ruby's Mum said:


> Beautiful dogs, I hope you get put on the list.
> 
> GSD's are my favourite dogs, my husband and I had one, we lost her about 5 years ago to epilepsy. She was called Bob (yes she was a girl blame the hubby he is a black adder fan)
> 
> ...


sorry for your loss. This is why now it is so important to research pedigrees and try to weed out breeders who have this within their lines


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Thank you 

no offence but imnot going to be shouted at by someone with 10 or so posts :lol:
Ive been researching for a very long time, working with, fostering etc the breed. Iv probably learned far more than I ever did for any of my exams at school! lol.

Anyway I am on the list I have started saving... I just hope Kassie has enough girls so I can have one! :lol:


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

I think it sounded like they were having a go at GSDlover4ever.


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

luvmydogs said:


> I think it sounded like they were having a go at GSDlover4ever.


yep I got that impression too


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

PoisonGirl said:


> Thank you
> 
> no offence but imnot going to be shouted at by someone with 10 or so posts :lol:
> Ive been researching for a very long time, working with, fostering etc the breed. Iv probably learned far more than I ever did for any of my exams at school! lol.Anyway I am on the list I have started saving... I just hope Kassie has enough girls so I can have one! :lol:


good for you, The best thing you can do is foster a breed before you own one. At least then you will have some experience with the breed traits. Obv depends on which dog you foster but in every dog there are a few breed traits that come out.

I hope it all goes well for you and you have the little fluff ball soon :thumbup:


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I've had to aske on a gsd forum what are they like to live with as a puppy :lol: I've only ever been around adult ones infact I am not sure I have ever met a gsd puppy younger than about 16 weeks! 

But been doing SO much research into exercise, feeding etc because obviously that is me setting the foundations for the rest of her life! That is quite scary! Lol. I've had both my dogs from pups I am pretty confident my socialisation program (taken from advice off the kc website, numerous training books and added things from me and friends).
I have emailed to enquire about a course of puppy classes that usually start at the end of summer, great timing! 
Once she is old enough we will be doing agility hopefully, if I have learned to drive by then! But that wont be until at least summer 2012.

Just been and got a note of how much puppy vaccs are and chip, so I can add that to the amount I have to save up- and apparently if I get them at the same time, I get the chip cheaper! Lol


Now all thats left is to tell my OH parents that we are having another dog and that bit I am kinda scared to say because its their house we live in! (we pay the mortgage, or most of it anyway) but I have been telling her about having friends two dogs here, and having staffie on holiday and Daves brother on holiday before that so kinda hintong to her that I can more than manage, and that is while Anna is still tiny. It will be easier once she is up on her feet and can feed herself etc lol.


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

PoisonGirl said:


> I've had to aske on a gsd forum what are they like to live with as a puppy :lol: I've only ever been around adult ones infact I am not sure I have ever met a gsd puppy younger than about 16 weeks!
> 
> But been doing SO much research into exercise, feeding etc because obviously that is me setting the foundations for the rest of her life! That is quite scary! Lol. I've had both my dogs from pups I am pretty confident my socialisation program (taken from advice off the kc website, numerous training books and added things from me and friends).
> I have emailed to enquire about a course of puppy classes that usually start at the end of summer, great timing!
> ...


I saw your thread on the GSD forum this morning 
Sounds like you are well on your way to having a lovely little bundle, looking forward to piccies :thumbup:

I know its very early and you havent even got the pup yet but with ref to the agility if you do go ahead and do it you might want to consider having the dog hip scored beforehand. There are a few GSD agility dogs at the club im with and one of them had his dog hip scored first.... it was a bad result so he didnt continue as the vet advised the strain of it could do more damage as the dog got older  x


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

How old can you get them hip scored at? I seem to remember it being 2 but I might be making that up lol


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

PoisonGirl said:


> How old can you get them hip scored at? I seem to remember it being 2 but I might be making that up lol


ha ha I think your making it up :lol: 12 months is the minimum x


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

:lol: thought I was.
Maybe I just read to do it then because you shouldnt breed before then.

I would be having her hip and elbow scored anyway as if the breeder thinks she is a good example and I do the tests she will lift the endorsement off the papers and be a mentor for me. I'd love to continue the lines and have a proper litter (not like daves mums 'accidental' mating and my emegency raising of the puppies on a very tight budget)


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

PoisonGirl said:


> :lol: thought I was.
> Maybe I just read to do it then because you shouldnt breed before then.
> 
> I would be having her hip and elbow scored anyway as if the breeder thinks she is a good example and I do the tests she will lift the endorsement off the papers and be a mentor for me. I'd love to continue the lines and have a proper litter (not like daves mums 'accidental' mating and my emegency raising of the puppies on a very tight budget)


that was exactly the idea I had when we got Akira, did all the research you can think of, got costings for hip & elbows, eyes etc, looked for the type of dog I was drawn too, but sadly I am just not going to have the time right now to do it 

It has now been put on the back burner for a few years until I know for sure that I will be able to give them all the time they need.

Akira is being spade in March as we cant deal with another season from her and its not really fair on her to keep her in for 6 weeks when its avoidable as we wont be breeding 

I would never change her for the world though... shes my baby


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

bopeep said:


> Why don't you do your research properly!!!!!!!!!!!
> you do not need to have your dog elbow scored it is not compulsory !!!!!!!!
> YOU WILL NOT FIND ANY EPILEPSY IN ANY OF THEIR LINES !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Recommended by the KC. ABS for GSD
1) Elbow grading 2) Eye testing
3) Breed club - haemophiliatesting for males

mo


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

bopeep said:


> Why don't you do your research properly!!!!!!!!!!!
> you do not need to have your dog elbow scored it is not compulsory !!!!!!!!
> YOU WILL NOT FIND ANY EPILEPSY IN ANY OF THEIR LINES !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I would look into this very, very carefully, Poisongirl. This newbie poster sounds very defensive and, as someone else said, seems to be taking your research personally. Why? Why should she feel so offended that you are going so carefully into the breed? Sounds to me like someone close to the breeder.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I want to know how she knows I will not find epilepsy in the lines


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

PoisonGirl said:


> I want to know how she knows I will not find epilepsy in the lines


maybe because she knows the breeder or is the breeder  

Just be very careful with the epilepsy thing as its horrible for the poor dogs 
The other forum is the best place to ask for info on this, there are a few very experienced people on there


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum (Oct 12, 2009)

I think she has issues, as her previous posts arent exactly welcoming.


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

Phoenix&Charlie'sMum said:


> I think she has issues, as her previous posts arent exactly welcoming.


ohh maybe doesnt know the breeder then


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I just went and read all 10 of her posts.
She does seem to shout alot!

Also she shouted at me when I was asking about food, and basically told me skinners is crap and surprised my dogs dont have the runs on it?! Lol

Maybe she will get bored and go find some other forum to bug soon. I might put her on ignore if she doesnt stop shouting :lol:


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

right off to look at posts :lol:

emmmm how do I do it  ha ha ha :lol:


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

http://www.petforums.co.uk/search.php?searchid=1843362


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

PoisonGirl said:


> http://www.petforums.co.uk/search.php?searchid=1843362


just seen something very strange


----------



## PetsWelcome (Oct 19, 2010)

The dogs at the skipmyre website look gorgeous. They are a really beautiful breed.

Some things to keep in mind - 

1. a genuine breeder who loves their dogs will not mind you getting whatever tests you want. Rather they will welcome it, because that will prove how good their dogs are.

2. You can tell a lot about the qualtiy of the breeder by paying a visit. If the dogs look happy and healthy and active - those are all good signs.

3. Most public forums acquire trolls at one point or another, who only delight in causing trouble. They get their kicks from seeing people agitated and the best thing to do with them is ignore them - that way they will just slink back under the rock they crawled out from...

all the best
Ros


----------



## Lexi'sMum (Oct 22, 2009)

PoisonGirl said:


> I emailed this breeder a while ago about going on her list and she was happy to invite me over any time to meet her and the dogs and discuss. They breed long coated (what I want) and website seems pretty good to me with all the info there.
> 
> Skipmyre German Shepherd Breeders Scotland UK
> 
> ...


I've not been on the forum for a while, so was looking through the posts and came across yours and felt i had to reply.
Lexi's dad is Woody!!! So for obvious reasons i would recommend Woody as a stud.



GSDlover4ever said:


> Actually i've herd a few things about Rockforce.... not all of them good.
> 
> All i can say is research, research, reaserch....


Would you be able to elaborate on this GSDlover4ever? As i have not seen any bad press about Rockforce but i am now intrigued to what it is you've seen?


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

I wouldn't really be much help on the advice front Poison Girl lol.

however a question for Lexi's mum - she looks gorgeos in your avatar pic. how old is she now? I want a cuddle lol


----------



## Lexi'sMum (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks ad_1980.
She's 14months now and loves her cuddles.
I will try and get some upto date pics of her.


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

Bijou said:


> all looks good to me ! - what an exciting time you have coming up - personally I think the Shepherding breeds are the best !! ( but then I am a bit biased  )





> Actually i've herd a few things about Rockforce.... not all of them good.


Firstly, I'll say I know nothing about GSD breeders, lines etc, but just wanted to say be cautious. A recent thread/member has highlighted how easy it is to look good on paper and especially how they can put together a website that appears that they are doing the right and responsible thing, when the reality is different.

Good luck.


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

bopeep said:


> Why don't you do your research properly!!!!!!!!!!!
> you do not need to have your dog elbow scored it is not compulsory !!!!!!!!
> YOU WILL NOT FIND ANY EPILEPSY IN ANY OF THEIR LINES !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Any decent breeder would want to make sure their dog was as healthy as possible... even if it wasn't compulsory.
There are no pedigrees available on the site, so it makes it more difficult to check the pedigree for health tests..... Surely if their pedigree was so good they would want to show it off....

Maybe you should take note of your own advice....


----------

